# Girl healthy and weighting 300 ± 10% pounds



## Nice-Girl (Sep 2, 2009)

Can a woman be healthy if she weight 300 ± 10% pounds ?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2009)

Only on Thursdays at 3:30 PM. It is a mystery.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Can a woman be healthy if she weight 300 ± 10% pounds ?



Of course as long as she has healthy habits such as eating right and getting regular exercise.


----------



## Nice-Girl (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for your answer, but i doubt it will change the mind to the one who said:



> Find me the article that says a 300 pound girl can be healthy? 50 pounds is an unrealistic example for one, and unless a girl (depending on her height, obviously) is under 100 pounds she is DEFINITELY more healthy that a 300 pound bic mac guzzling beached whale. The cardiac and blood pressure issues ALONE associated with that weight would be detrimental to a lifestyle that would prevail for the longevity of your health. Not to mention this girl would be as lethargic as a walrus and working on turning her pentachin into a hexachin. Sounds appealing.
> 
> The average for a girl between 5'2-5'6 would be 115-140 pounds. Anything above that would be by definition be considered "overweight" 300 pounds for a female is obese bordering on morbidly obese.



I need more indeep answer plz (^^)v


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Can a woman be healthy if she weight 300 ± 10% pounds ?



A wise doctor once told me that individual peoples'
bodies are about as much different as they are
similar. A woman's height, age, existing conditions,
family medical history, diet, and exercise are only
a few of the many factors that relate to the 
answer of your question. Add to all that, the fact
that everyone has a different idea of what 
"healthy" is and how much compromise of mobility 
is acceptable. It's really anybody's guess.:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Thx for your answer, but i doubt it will change the mind to the one who said:
> 
> I need more indeep answer plz (^^)v





Why should any person here try and change that kind of mind....or yours. You have been a member here since 2007....YOU look around this site....find your answers.

You seem to be able to find fat hating messages....you go find your " indeep " answers....plz.


----------



## Nice-Girl (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx alot IMFREE.


----------



## nikola090 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Thx alot IMFREE.



I don't know...it's so important changing the mind who said these words??


----------



## Nice-Girl (Sep 2, 2009)

That fine now. I thought the one in the other forum was not that stupid. But now i know he is hopeless.


----------



## peppermint rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

My GF is about 300 LBS and she's perfectly healthy


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 2, 2009)

My Fiance outweighs me by 30 pounds and is 8 inches shorter but has better blood pressure and over all cardio vascular health than me. But on the flip side of that i have far more stamina and much less in the way of aches and pains... So she is healthier that an over weight, kinda lazy, 250 pound guy?... yes very much so... but is she healthy? I'd disagree on every count. 

realisticly for her, we are trying to get her to about 250 or 240, still quite chubby,or at least stop her slow march to 300, because the unfortunate answer to your question is almost always going to be no. She and I have kinda had this conversation... and I want her to have a good long life. see our 50th anniversary together. Have her there for our kids. Not that we would both mind being 300 (she has some FFA tendicies) but It is more important to live a long life happy with somone than play a game of russian roulet with your health.

On a side note, this is only her and my views, obviosly those who are actively gaining I kinda wish I were in your position. And I wish you all nothing but the best in your endevors


----------



## Rowan (Sep 2, 2009)

There are healthy fat people just like there are sickly thin people. Get a god damn clue, every person is different.

God threads like this make me want to kick someone as hard as i can in the ass with a steel toed boot!


----------



## jonah-uk (Sep 2, 2009)

> unless a girl (depending on her height, obviously) is under 100 pounds she is DEFINITELY more healthy that a 300 pound bic mac guzzling beached whale.



what kind of forum was this posted on? clearly the poster has a bias against larger people (not that that's unusual), but it's a flawed comparison they're making, it should be with a 300lb person eating healthily and getting exercise (not a 'big mac guzzling beached whale' ).

arguing on the internet is mostly a waste of time, i doubt you'll be able to change their opinion on this matter


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 2, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere on this forum, but I found this a very interesting read. 

The Obesity Myth: http://books.google.com/books?id=At...sult&ct=result&resnum=12#v=onepage&q=&f=false

An individual's overall health seems to have less to do with what they weigh (within reasonable parameters) than with other factors such as diet, exercise, heredity and other things (such as yo-yo dieting). 

As a life long FA, I have always been concerned about the fact that I prefer a woman to be in a condition that may not be the healthiest, but have less concerns about that after reading the above. (I did not read the whole book, just the introduciotn at the above website, but that seems to lay out the basic info but without the supporting data)

My wife is a good example. She had reached her all time high of around 225 earlier this year and about then had a complete physical. She was found to be in excellent health with absolutely no problems with blood pressure, blood sugar or cholesterol. None the less, she has fallen victim to all the anti-fat propaganda and ridicule all her life and finally decided to get WLS a few weeks ago (I have talked about that extensively elsewhere on this forum).

Personally, I believe that if a person takes reasonable precautions for their health, eats well and gets some exercise and does not try to fight against where their body wants to be weight wise, that in most cases, they should remain reasonably healthy. Of course there are many factors involved and in some cases, drastic measure need to be taken in regards to a person's weight for health reasons.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes. My girlfriend is 350 and she is very healthy. Her cholesterol is less than mine and she does not seem to have any problems with diabetes and other things that supposedly effect obese people.


----------



## rob47v (Sep 2, 2009)

My wife is a big girl, she has been most her life and is healthier than myself. She is about 270lbs at a 5'1" frame, perfect vitals. I suffer from high blood pressure due to my parents had me down. So weight dosen,t always play part in heath. Oh I'm 5'8" at 168 lbs.


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Can a woman be healthy if she weight 300 ± 10% pounds ?



Depends on bone structure, body composition, exercise frequency, genetics...

I have an employee who is 30, 5-2, 115 pounds, at a cursory look, the picture of mainstream physical attractiveness and health. But she has pathetically low energy and, if she's breathing, she's sick in some way.


----------



## fffff (Sep 17, 2009)

imfree said:


> A wise doctor once told me that individual peoples'
> bodies are about as much different as they are
> similar. A woman's height, age, existing conditions,
> family medical history, diet, and exercise are only
> ...




The entire notion of "compromised mobility" is unhealthy. 

If someone even has to think about what they can and can't do on a regular basis because of their size, they're unhealthy.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 23, 2009)

Count me in my Dr checked everything on me and I was perfectly healthy.
She said BP,cholesterol was normal.She still wants me to try to lose weight.LOL


----------



## luvemlrg (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice-Girl said:


> Thx for your answer, but i doubt it will change the mind to the one who said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more indeep answer plz (^^)v



Okay--I have a friend in New Jersey who has been heavy most of her life. She is 5'3" and weighs in at 560 lbs. Now her blood pressure is 117/72 and her cholesterol is 138. She can do the split on the floor and is pretty limber for her size. I mean she can't run--but for her size she will outlive us all with those numbers. By the way she loves pasta--drinks plenty of water, no milk products and her genealogy is that of large peole in her family--so that has to be taken into account. Also if you are gaining weight slowly--make sure you drink at least 8 oz of red whine for the anti-oxidents and cardio benefits. Also -stress is a big factor--if you have come to terms with your size--the stress factor would not be on the heart. There are those who are an oximoron


----------



## merle234 (Nov 1, 2009)

jonah-uk said:


> what kind of forum was this posted on? clearly the poster has a bias against larger people (not that that's unusual), but it's a flawed comparison they're making, it should be with a 300lb person eating healthily and getting exercise (not a 'big mac guzzling beached whale' ).
> 
> arguing on the internet is mostly a waste of time, i doubt you'll be able to change their opinion on this matter



It's easier to be healthy weighing 300 lbs than guzzling big macs.
Being fat isn't as bad for you as some of the stuff people eat to get fat.
She can be healthy if she still eats healthy stuff.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in the "range" of the weight discussed and I'm fit as a fiddle.Just had a check-up 3 weeks ago.,and the numbers came out great.Go figure,i guess.Genes have quite a bit to do with it in my opinion.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am 5'4 and teetering close to the 400 pound mark ,my heart,blood pressure and blood sugar,cholesterol all good for my size,but my legs have trouble taking my weight,even though I am pear shaped andthe legs are very chunky...


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies (Nov 8, 2009)

My wife eclipses 300 and is not in the best of health; however, her health concrns have little to do with her weight and more to do with some conditions she was born with. Without these conditions, the answer would be yes, provided said person takes care of him/herself.

Of course, if ou ask three difeet doctors this question, you're bound to get three different answers. I've been told thre diferent ideal weights by three different doctors (for myself, that is.) And medical science keeps changing. Maybe in 100 years, we'll all be told to be fatter, which s just fine with me.


----------



## bigtallcutie (Nov 18, 2009)

One thing that I frequently think about is healthiness as a state of mind. Is obsessing over calories and a couple of pounds healthy? Body acceptance can be quite freeing from the stress that accompanies the need to be thin. I am tall and overweight, but I love my body and have no major issues with my health. I love that I have the freedom to eat what I want without the anxiety of wondering if I am a worthwhile human being because I am obese. I think it's my attitude about my body that is healthy, at any weight.


----------



## jimj (Nov 18, 2009)

fffff said:


> The entire notion of "compromised mobility" is unhealthy.
> 
> If someone even has to think about what they can and can't do on a regular basis because of their size, they're unhealthy.



My wife is 5'-3" 331lbs. She is healthy but of course can't move or do all the things she could when she was thin. On the other hand she is happier than she has ever been. You decide which is best.


----------



## GTAFA (May 4, 2010)

`


bigtallcutie said:


> One thing that I frequently think about is healthiness as a state of mind. Is obsessing over calories and a couple of pounds healthy? Body acceptance can be quite freeing from the stress that accompanies the need to be thin. I am tall and overweight, but I love my body and have no major issues with my health. I love that I have the freedom to eat what I want without the anxiety of wondering if I am a worthwhile human being because I am obese. I think it's my attitude about my body that is healthy, at any weight.



We live in a time when people have access to so much information concerning health, nutrition, exercise, disease, medicine, etc., that people can get carried away. I remember hearing of something called "medical students syndrome": a tendency for students, upon hearing about a new disease & its symptoms, to start to believe they were sick. Our society is a lot like that, with people thinking way too much about what's ailing them. I think it can make you sick. The people who over-think exercise & nutrition (i have one of those in my family), and then point fingers, talking about what you should be doing, spread anxiety as surely as if it were a disease they passed by sneezing without covering their nose. My health is ultimately between me & my doctor, and even then I have choices. If i choose to freak out and worry, and then make my health into a 24/7 obsession my blood pressure numbers may improve, at the expense of my mental health.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2010)

Other than high blood pressure (which is probably caused by stress more than anything), my g/f is over 300 and perfectly healthy. We go for walks, we chase her families children when we hang out with them and we do other things not suitable for children.

So yes, it is possible for a girl to be 300 pounds and healthy.


----------



## ciccialover (May 7, 2010)

My girlfriend is 210 lbs and she's perfectly healthy.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

*I am perfectly healthy - no high blood pressure, no diabetes, I go to the gym 3 times a week, etc. 

And I am no 210 pounds! 

Being healthy depends on how active you are - whether you do formal excercise, where you raise your hearth rate, or you do intentional physical activity, such as walking around disneyland all day. 

I know a lot of so called "skinny" [and non-skinny] people that are physically inactive, and thus any sort of extended physical activity, such as walking around an amusement park or playing with their kids, is very draining on them. 

You can build your endurance and stamina at any size - and that helps improve your over-all health. There are tons of factors in determining health level. When doctors and health professionals talk about BMI - they are dicussing an arbitrary spectrum based on height and weight that only factors the risk involved with more weight on a certain type of body frame. It is only an indication of risk - not whether or not someone is healthy.

In high school I was a cheerleader and a dancer - at my thinnest weight of around 220 pounds, which is not "skinny" by any means! But I trained everyday and loved it even though I was the "fat cheerleader" . . . lol!

Its not only possible, its totally do-able!*


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *In high school I was a cheerleader and a dancer - at my thinnest weight of around 220 pounds, which is not "skinny" by any means! But I trained everyday and loved it even though I was the "fat cheerleader" . . . lol!*



I was the fat cheerleader too! (and did like 12 years of tap/ballet/jazz) at that weight too.  Good times...


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Other than high blood pressure (which is probably caused by stress more than anything), my g/f is over 300 and perfectly healthy. We go for walks, we chase her families children when we hang out with them and we do other things not suitable for children.
> 
> So yes, it is possible for a girl to be 300 pounds and healthy.




Just wanted to make sure it is said that high blood pressure is very...very...serious. You can say you think it is mostly due to this...or that...but the body just knows it is in danger. So, let's be careful about throwing that '' other than "...out here.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2010)

I wish I was as healthy at this weight as I was 10 years ago at...the same weight.

Aging is not for the weak my friends! haha.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Just wanted to make sure it is said that high blood pressure is very...very...serious. You can say you think it is mostly due to this...or that...but the body just knows it is in danger. So, let's be careful about throwing that '' other than "...out here.



*Weight is not the only cause of high blood pressure . . . a sedentary life style and a very stressful job or demanding life can lead to serious blood pressure problems. It is a very serious issue and definitely shouldn't be taken lightly.*


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Weight is not the only cause of high blood pressure . . . a sedentary life style and a very stressful job or demanding life can lead to serious blood pressure problems. It is a very serious issue and definitely shouldn't be taken lightly.*



And some people just have high blood pressure, no matter what they do (my mother is that way, worked as a lab tech as a youth and in the training they took measurements on each other, so she knows that as a 110 pound 18 year old she already had rather high blood pressure. Fifty years later she's not a lot heavier, eats low sodium and low fat, has a morning walk/jog every day, gardens, and is still ridiculously active, is on a lot of blood pressure medication....and still has high blood pressure.

Having said that.....high blood pressure can be very serious, and I agree that it is not to be ignored!


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Weight is not the only cause of high blood pressure . . . a sedentary life style and a very stressful job or demanding life can lead to serious blood pressure problems. It is a very serious issue and definitely shouldn't be taken lightly.*



Yeah, never said weight was the only cause...just that it is not wise to say it is probably this or that....it is just plain dangerous. I am not a person who sees fat and thinks..." ah-HA! "...but I also know not to bring up everything ...except for fat. I think that sometimes happens out here. Sometimes there are ' perfect storms ', and we just need to be mindful of it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Weight is not the only cause of high blood pressure . . . a sedentary life style and a very stressful job or demanding life can lead to serious blood pressure problems. It is a very serious issue and definitely shouldn't be taken lightly.*


 
I don't believe that stress causes hypertension. I don't even think that it necessarily exacerbates the condition. Stress, anxiety, fear -- any strong emotion, or even just the act of being startled, will elevate blood pressure temporarily. But once the source of the stress is removed, blood pressure reverts to normal levels in individuals who are not hypertensive. At most, stress probably has a cumulative effect on the condition. I don't think that any doctor would agree that stress CAUSES it, though. 

I was hypertensive at a higher weight, and when I lost weight, the condition did resolve itself. That suggests that, for me, weight was exacerbating or maybe even causing the condition -- but in nearly 90% of cases, doctors really don't even know the cause -- just the lifestyle factors that can elevate it, such as high sodium intake, smoking or excessive drinking, underlying medical conditions (like diabetes), vitamin deficiencies. 

Someone who is hypertensive & blood pressure cannot be controlled without medication isn't, by a reasonable definition, 'healthy'.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 8, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't believe that stress causes hypertension. I don't even think that it necessarily exacerbates the condition. *Stress, anxiety, fear -- any strong emotion, or even just the act of being startled, will elevate blood pressure temporarily. But once the source of the stress is removed, blood pressure reverts to normal levels in individuals who are not hypertensive.* At most, stress probably has a cumulative effect on the condition. I don't think that any doctor would agree that stress CAUSES it, though.
> SNIPPED.



High blood pressure is one of those things that, for me, is a scary "fat person condition" and it stresses me out like CRAZY that I will have high blood pressure and then have proof that I am a bad/deficient fat person (I know, it's not really a great idea to link health to moral character; and I don't believe it in my rational mind, it's more of a gut thing), so every time it's taken I'm super stressed out. 

I realize there are other causes, but I feel like anytime a fat person is wanting to wave the "Hey, I'm healthy!" card, they always list their normal blood pressure as one of the qualifiers. So on some level it's become one of the "good fatty" attributes. But really, my whole family has high blood pressure, and it would be something I'd likely need to work on eventually anyway (less salt, etc etc etc), whether I'm fat or not. Usually I have to do all these self-calming/meditative exercises just to get an accurate reading because it freaks me out so much.

But I do appreciate those of you in this thread who point out the importance of keeping it in check. I should go get mine checked again in the near future. Because, caused by fat or not...it's not something to mess around with. So thanks, peeps. 

(Apologies for going off on the blood pressure tangent...)


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 8, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't believe that stress causes hypertension. I don't even think that it necessarily exacerbates the condition. Stress, anxiety, fear -- any strong emotion, or even just the act of being startled, will elevate blood pressure temporarily. But once the source of the stress is removed, blood pressure reverts to normal levels in individuals who are not hypertensive. At most, stress probably has a cumulative effect on the condition. I don't think that any doctor would agree that stress CAUSES it, though.
> 
> I was hypertensive at a higher weight, and when I lost weight, the condition did resolve itself. That suggests that, for me, weight was exacerbating or maybe even causing the condition -- but in nearly 90% of cases, doctors really don't even know the cause -- just the lifestyle factors that can elevate it, such as high sodium intake, smoking or excessive drinking, underlying medical conditions (like diabetes), vitamin deficiencies.
> 
> Someone who is hypertensive & blood pressure cannot be controlled without medication isn't, by a reasonable definition, 'healthy'.




*Don't get me wrong, I am no doctor . . . but then neither are you.

I know a lot of people that are thin that have hypertension problems. The point that I was trying to make is that weight is not a cause of hypertension problems. It is one of many factors that could lead to higher blood pressure - it may put you at a higher risk, but that doesn't mean that it will CAUSE hypertension. Cause and effect, especially in medicine, can sometimes be difficult to determine.

Everyone is different, and I am super happy that you were able to find one of the root causes to alleviating your hypertension!

However, my sister is a Type A high strung person, and her hypertension is a direct result of her level of stress, which is why I say don't discredit other people's experiences just because your case was different. 

It's just a pet peeve of mine that most doctors immediately jump on the weight issue while ignoring other facts that are just as important to detemining cause and recommending a treatment plan. *


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Don't get me wrong, I am no doctor . . . but then neither are you.*
> 
> *I know a lot of people that are thin that have hypertension problems. The point that I was trying to make is that weight is not a cause of hypertension problems. It is one of many factors that could lead to higher blood pressure - it may put you at a higher risk, but that doesn't mean that it will CAUSE hypertension. Cause and effect, especially in medicine, can sometimes be difficult to determine.*
> 
> ...


 
Definitely not a doctor, but I am a social worker with some experience in the medical field. But then, I don't think we have to be doctors to have informed opinions. We do have some people with medical expertise who post here, and maybe they'll chime in. What I've learned about hypertension is that the primary/essential type (90-95% of diagnosed cases) has no known cause at all, including stress or the "type A" driven personality and that the best way to address it is to focus on the known stressors/factors that could exacerbate the condition. I have worked with doctors who do not believe that hypertension is caused by stress. I just wanted to put that out there because I think it's a commonly held belief that is really more of a myth than fact. Reference these sites:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/anxiety/AN01086
http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=2142

Definitely, my case was my own -- I'm not implying that it's at all typical. I believe that we just don't know the root cause of hypertension in most cases and can only work at controlling it when it cannot be managed or resolved with dietary or lifestyle changes. 

We both agree that weight isn't a "cause" of hypertension, anymore than any other factor that may or may not contribute to ongoing difficulty in managing or resolving it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2010)

According to conventional wisdoms on hypertension I should be able to slit my wrist and stop a robbery in progress but it's not so. It certainly isn't because I'm a notable person who exercises and eats right. I'm black, over 40, female, over 400 pounds and I'm sitting in filthy pajamas doing nothing as we speak. I wouldn't recommend this lifestyle to stay healthy but somehow I've managed to slip through the cracks. It's probably about as normal as a dateless and desperate 115 pound woman with diabetes, high blood pressure and a bad back. They exist too. We're so damned smart we can apply science to explain anything in the universe but that. 

People install smoke detectors and still die in fires. Anything is possible. You do what you can do but there's no guarantee this is going to keep you from harm and there will always be people who will fall in shit and come away smelling like a rose. Still, you should absolutely do whatever you can do. I'm trying to but it's not easy.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 8, 2010)

Lilly, be careful or you'll get the paysite trolls fired up begging for a filthy pajama set. Just a word of caution.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> According to conventional wisdoms on hypertension I should be able to slit my wrist and stop a robbery in progress but it's not so. It certainly isn't because I'm a notable person who exercises and eats right. I'm black, over 40, female, over 400 pounds and I'm sitting in filthy pajamas doing nothing as we speak. I wouldn't recommend this lifestyle to stay healthy but somehow I've managed to slip through the cracks. It's probably about as normal as a dateless and desperate 115 pound woman with diabetes, high blood pressure and a bad back. They exist too. We're so damned smart we can apply science to explain anything in the universe but that.
> 
> People install smoke detectors and still die in fires. Anything is possible. You do what you can do but there's no guarantee this is going to keep you from harm and there will always be people who will fall in shit and come away smelling like a rose. Still, you should absolutely do whatever you can do. I'm trying to but it's not easy.


THIS. I'm in the 400 lb. range, early 40's and 5'8. I've had hypotension (100/60) my entire life and if anything it's gotten lower as I've aged. I also have low blood sugar.
I DO have a fat related condition that is rare, under-researched and genetic, but until a very unwise weigh-loss regimen two years ago, it never affected me.
My only complaint, due to my condition is chronic fatigue but other than that I'm perfectly mobile and healthy. My medical team says I'm healthier than they are.


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

I think i remember some post that kelliekay had that she was actually a fitness instructor at like 350 pounds or something like that. It would be better if she could confirm that information herself.


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> THIS. I'm in the 400 lb. range, early 40's and 5'8. I've had hypotension (100/60) my entire life and if anything it's gotten lower as I've aged. I also have low blood sugar.
> I DO have a fat related condition that is rare, under-researched and genetic, but until a very unwise weigh-loss regimen two years ago, it never affected me.
> My only complaint, due to my condition is chronic fatigue but other than that I'm perfectly mobile and healthy. My medical team says I'm healthier than they are.



Well its great to see that your healthy


----------

